# Newer wheel cylinders leaking



## kago (Oct 13, 2005)

2000 Nisan Altima
Noticed recently that brakes were grabbing while braking in reverse. Had the brakes inspected today and the mechanic found both rear wheel cylinders leaking. In Sept 2006 a different mechanic had replaced cylinders, shoes, and drums. Everything looks like new expect for the leak and shoes are saturated with brake fluid.
I'm taking the car back to the mechanic who originally did the brake work.
Any idea why this would happen? Car is driven daily. Only has 10, 000 km since the brake work in Sept '06


----------



## kago (Oct 13, 2005)

Problem ended up being defective rear wheel cylinders. Mechanic replaced both cylinders and shoe sets at no cost for the parts and charged me 50% off the labor.
Not sure if the parts were OEM or not?


----------

